# Coleman Generator



## 48fordf-1 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a 4000 watt coleman generator with a 8 hp Briggs & Stratton I have the engine up and running but I can not get electric output. I tested the power at the 110 & 220 outlets and I get 2.46 volts on the 110 side and about 4.9 on the 220 side. I unhooked the control box and took readings directly from the generator and got the same results. 

I did try flashing the fields by using 3 60 watt bulbs hooked in series with 2 male 110 volt plugs. One pluged into the generator and the other into land AC power outlet. This was a method that I found on the internet and I have had it work on other generators. Is there another way that I should try or have I got a bad stator or rotor?

I do have a coleman 5000 watt that has a broken crank but the generator was working fine till the crank broke, would I be able to use parts from that to get the other working? They both have the same engines.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Why not swap engines ? 

BG


----------



## 48fordf-1 (Aug 11, 2010)

The one with bad generator has the large 5 gallon tank console panel and better cage. I just am not sure if I can swap the generator rotor & stator and have it work with the other console components.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Sounds like shorted field windings on the armature. Do a continuity test from the point where the winding joins it's connector to the ground terminal in the outlets. If you get a connection the winding are shorted and that's why it stopped generating current.


----------

